# Canadian wing plow manufacturers?



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to ask, what is it with the Canadian 'wing' plow manufacturers? I just keep seeing more and more, it's cool but how is there so many? Down here, look at Blizzard - they managed to patent things and until DD bought them that was it.

So far there is Joe's X wing, Horst, Machinablity, Metal Pless, Cotech(just noticed them on PS the other day) and Reactor(which I just saw tonight?!). Am I missing any?

Here is pics of the Reactor blade I found.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Supply and Demand.....its an amazing thing..... same reason many of the big Blower Manufacturers are in Quebec....


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Blizzards patent must of been kind of limiting. What I find crazy is I think that the blade you pictured has the "tire protection" feature like an HLA Snowwing. I thought that feature was patented by Horst.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

It just seems like there is more creativity and advancements up there with snow equipment.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

IMAGE;1450164 said:


> Blizzards patent must of been kind of limiting. What I find crazy is I think that the blade you pictured has the "tire protection" feature like an HLA Snowwing. I thought that feature was patented by Horst.


Yeah, unless it is 'licensed' from them? I did find the brand - AMI Attachments


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I found them too, it came right up googling the blade name. When I was talking with the Horst Rep at SIMA last year they were very proud of the tire protection feature and told me how hard it was to come up with a such a simple system. I'm thinking they dropped the ball and didn't patent it.

I agree that Canada has is on the leading edge of snow removal tools. Must be something in the water up there!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That thing looks like a gray Horst, they must be private labeling them


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

You gotta be right. Good call


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There yard is 15 min away from where the Horst is built, I asked around and I can't find anyone that knows anything about them. At first I thought it wasn't a copy but after taking a better look it looks exactly the same. Wing plows have been around for close to 30 years so a patent would be pretty hard to get. The tire saver would have been but I'm not sure they sell the units like pickup blades to worry about it.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like the only big difference is the Reactor has a pivot action by the quick tach compared to the Horst? So you guys have been using these type of blades for 30 years?


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Definitely made by Horst with a couple of differences.

The pivot mentioned before. As well the skid shoes look different. Either they are features made exclusively for Reactor or just evolutions that are available through Horst as well.

I always got the impression that Horst prefers to manufacture and leave the selling to someone else so not surprising they have made a re-branding deal.

No mater whose name is on it as long as it came out of the Horst factory it's good stuff.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StuveCorp;1450563 said:


> Looks like the only big difference is the Reactor has a pivot action by the quick tach compared to the Horst? So you guys have been using these type of blades for 30 years?


We personally bought our first wing plow in 2004 but I guys have used them around here for close to 15 years. The first wing plows were used in Quebec going back 30 years. My dad starting plowing snow with farm tractors commercially in 1969. The shoes and the pivot are the exact same as the Horst.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting differences. 

Mine is a skid steer model and the shoes are different. Simple round sliders on square tubes adjustable with shims. The universal skid attachment plate pivots side to side but not back & forth. As well the hyd lines that run from the centre of the moldboard out to the wing actuators are hardline on mine but flex line on both pics above.

Must be the difference between the 3200 and the 4200 / 5200 models.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

TheRealBuzz;1451346 said:


> Interesting differences.
> 
> Mine is a skid steer model and the shoes are different. Simple round sliders on square tubes adjustable with shims. The universal skid attachment plate pivots side to side but not back & forth. As well the hyd lines that run from the centre of the moldboard out to the wing actuators are hardline on mine but flex line on both pics above.
> 
> Must be the difference between the 3200 and the 4200 / 5200 models.


I have both a 3200 and 4200 HLA, they are different shoes on each, think the 5200 has
the same shoes as the 4200.

If I was a betting man I would say it is a Horst plow re-branded... will ask my buddy at Horst
next time I see him....


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe AMI has family ties to Horst. Horst specializes in Ag/ light industrial and AMI fills the heavy industrial market. The reactor is a Horst blade, with a bigger price tag. They claim the reactor has better material in it but I would say the blades are identical. Horst treats me very well, I won't be switching!


----------

